# Warm chicken on a cold cold morning



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

The chickens got warm chicken this morning on this frigid cold day. I add boiled chicken to my cats food as one has ibd and the chicken helps, so the birds got the rest this morning . Nice and warm, they loved it


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Darn cannibals! Is that a polish in there?


----------



## Kilgharrah (Nov 2, 2017)

(●_●)


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yes that's Louise my.tolbunt


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

When we had freezing temps for several mornings, I boiled up some plain minute rice, then added buttermilk to cool it down and give it to the chickens. It looked like maggots and they'd scoff it up. Additionally, buttermilk is a superb probiotic and easily absorbed.

My wife and I were watching a TV show the other day about homesteaders living in Alaska.
A lady tracked and shot a wolf that was threatening her livestock close to her cabin where she also had an infant.
She dressed out the wolf as if it were a deer carcass. Then she contacted another homesteader to barter off the wolf carcass.
The other person agreed and took the wolf carcass to his place and hung it in his chicken pen. He said the carcass would eventually attract flies, then maggots, and the chickens would feast on the carcass and maggots.
They showed the chickens picking at the carcass and chasing each other when they ripped off a piece of meat and running around with it.
I told my wife that's what I was going to do with our dog after he dies. Wrong answer. I was in the 'dawg house' for the rest of the day.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

Too funny!!!When I kill something,I put it out in the yard for the vultures.Last week I trimmed a beef brisket and threw about 5 lbs of fat out there.It wasn't out there 20 min before they came and scarfed it up.One checks my yard about everyday and usually eats alone,but that day there were 6 and the next day more than ten circling.If it's snowy,raptors will come eat,too,which surprised me.I didn't know they ate carrion.Everybody thinks I'm crazy but I find it entertaining,they even have a pecking order.


----------



## Wilbur's Mom (Aug 10, 2017)

feed chickens, chicken? never heard of that, will have to try the rice though, I bet they would love that!


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

Off topic. Hubs makes chicken soup for us with chicken, but the chicken always taste like it's been boiled in water with no flàvor. How do you get flavor into chicken for soup?


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

Chicken bouillon to taste.


----------



## nannypattyrn (Aug 23, 2015)

I find mine in the Mexican ethnic foods area.


----------



## Maryellen (Jan 21, 2015)

Yep chicken bullion cubes, plus celery, carrots, noodles, any other veggie too, and I season with Italian seasoning too.


----------



## dawg53 (Aug 25, 2015)

chickenqueen said:


> Everybody thinks I'm crazy but I find it entertaining,they even have a pecking order.


You're right CQ. Vultures DO have a pecking order. I've seen it first hand.


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

My chickens love chicken.When I make chicken and dumplings,they get the chicken scraps.My chickens get most of the scraps and leftovers.If you use too much water,it will taste bland.I always add just enough water to cover most of the chicken,salt,pepper,celery(or celery seed),onions and cook a whole chicken for at least two hours before taking it out to be chopped up and the veggies or whatever are added.You can add bouillon or chicken broth but that ups the sodium content.If you use the whole chicken and cook it for a long time you won't need to add anything.Boneless,skinless chicken breast doesn't have the flavor and fat needed to make a good stew/soup and it's already been injected with chicken broth(all store bought chicken is,it makes it plumper and weigh more so they can charge more).


----------

